# Me! It's all about me!!!



## Chris-KOF (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd add a little note about myself...

I'm Chris. I live in the county of Shropshire in the UK. I don't have a cat at the moment, but am due to re-home a house cat (can't be allowed to go outside, for various reasons) in the next couple of months when I move into my new house.

I run the http://www.keeponfighting.net website and try to get animal rights issues brought to the forefront. If you get a mo, please surf on by and see how you can help.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------

